# No end to hate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some fellow who tested positive for the Corona virus and was under quarantine attended CPAC where president Trump and Vice President Pence were also in attendance. He knew he was infected, he knew he was to be quarantined, but he went anyway. What kind of low life does this? No one has said much else yet, but it had to be purposeful. I think criminal charges should be filed when someone tries to infect anyone else.

https://www.axios.com/cpac-attendee-cor ... f2dfd.html


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

If it is true, sadly I am sure there are A LOT of government officials and citizens in this country that would like to give him a medal. This is what we have sunk to. God help us.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Publish his/her name and let vigilante justice prevail!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

THIS is flat wrong... no matter dem or gop


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

yup :bop:
IFF, said person went to convention of an opposition party knowingly having a virus that is being thought of as a pandemic, then he/she should be treated as an enemy combatant or terrorist and sent to gitmo. 
Enough of this political attack bs!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Contact with Ted Cruze who is now in self quarantine. I suspect people were targeted.

https://www.axios.com/ted-cruz-coronavi ... b3aba.html


----------

